# Brand new Logger! Start felling Monday!



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

I joined this site last year and you guys gave me some great advice as I was cutting pines for the log cabins I am building. I just needed to know enough not to get hurt while working alone. 

A nice man offered to take me under his wing. He told me to bring my saw and he would contract me out on hardwoods here in KY. It seems to be a small scale operation with a skidder and a feller to each section of a job. I want the experience and this guy has been in the woods 37 years but he said he would show me what I didn't know and it will not be a high pressure situation. 

Now to my question...........I am not that worried about what I am getting paid but he pays per tree, not board ft. I had never heard of this. This is all hardwoods and will be 18" to 28" from what I understand. He said most of his cutters do at least 40 trees a day and he pays $5.00 a tree. So after I settle in I should make at least $200.00 a day. Does this sound correct? I have a 391 and 441 stihl. 

I just know this is the place to ask the questions and God knows I will have many more as I am learning. I cut down several hundred softwoods alone and clueless last year and survived but this is the first time I have entered the commercial side of it. 

Best Regards,
Matthew Sparks


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 22, 2014)

200.00 is better than what I got cutting on the east coast!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 22, 2014)

Look up, often...

Talk to your skidder op, see where He/she/it would like the trees laid out and do your best to park them there.

Look up.

Leave the 391 at home, its a fine saw but you'll be a little out gunned, the 441 will do just fine. 

Ask lots of questions and keep an open mind, it may sound crazy at first but then it just might work really good. And if the boss man is all hollering and screaming, just remember dude has been around loud machinery for 37 years, thats probably just how he talks... Swearing is part of the job too.

Look up.

Take your time, work on being smooth and planning your cuts, speed comes with practice. Walk your strip and get a feel for the lay of the land, talk with the skidder op at this time, this helps with planning yer cuts, figure on which trees go first and work on a nice opening etc, but don't get stuck with the one plan, be flexible.

And last but not least, 200 a day would be a bit low for out here, but I couldn't comment for KY, if it sounds like a decent wage then gopher it. Fairly ok wage if he's paing for LI, insurance, et. al.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice. I am trying to understand the looking up so much. I cut a lot of Loblolly trees last summer and just remember moving back fast when the tree started making a cracking sound. I don't mind getting yelled at. I have been on the other side of the food chain in commercial fishing and always yell at employees every winter. Also I know I don't know what I am doing so I would consider yelling acceptable.


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 22, 2014)

Your looking up to hopefully keep yourself alive. Here are just some of what you are looking for:

Windowmakers, dead limbs that can fall on you while your cutting. Intertwined limbs. Are there limbs from other trees touching any limbs in your tree . They can cause a hang-up or swing your tree as it falls.
*Vines, vines and more vines!*
This is probably the greatest danger I face falling hardwoods. A vine can cause a hang-up, cause your tree to swing as it falls, pull a smaller tree over as it falls and then if the vine breaks release the smaller tree to whip back, and the most dangerous of all, rip a limb off the other tree and hurl it thru the air at 100mph!

You should also be looking up to judge your lean on the tree, weight distribution and any wind that might effect the fall.

LISTEN to the older more experienced fallers. Treat them with respect, but dont kiss their azz. Most will want to help you instead of help carry you out. Don't be a smart azz!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!

PS. Some days I could have 40 on the ground and bucked by noon, other times would take 3 days. All depends on the wood and the ground it's growing on. $200/day for starting pretty good here.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 22, 2014)

Are you being paid to fell, limb and top? seems like a decent wage if you dont have to buck logs. A good faller should be able to put down 75 to 100 stringers a day, depending on crown size of course.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 22, 2014)

My only concern with the $5 per tree is that you will wind up putting productivitity ahead of safety before u'r ready. See if you can negotiate a minimum salary while u'r learning. Bring wedges, take u'r time reading the trees, make sure u'r faces are cleaned out, and definitely watch the vines. They suck. Good luck!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 22, 2014)

200 for 40 sticks is good................you will want more saw later on if ya stay in 28" oak much. listen to the old guys and do what they say as far as how to cut so ya don't bust um..................a bad or new faller can cost us more than than yer worth on fiber pull or cracked logs, grade is every thing in hardwood.
find a lay and stick with it, don't fight every tree. its better to have um all mostly the same than have one of 5 wrong, that slows the skidder awful.
cut any dam vine ya can........they'll kill you. good luck.


----------



## jwade (Jun 22, 2014)

Red Elm said:


> Your looking up to hopefully keep yourself alive. Here are just some of what you are looking for:
> 
> Windowmakers, dead limbs that can fall on you while your cutting. Intertwined limbs. Are there limbs from other trees touching any limbs in your tree . They can cause a hang-up or swing your tree as it falls.
> *Vines, vines and more vines!*
> ...


WOW COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SAID ANY BETTER. LISTEN TO WHAT RED ELM SAID YOU WILL DO FINE.


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not a faller. 

My addition to this conversation would be to check out your employer and make sure he pays his help and pays on time. When I'd see an outfit that constantly was changing people, the reason was that they fudged on the wages.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 22, 2014)

yup look for widow makers, etc. Don't have to fight vines much out here, just in the residential stuff I get sometimes, but they are still an ass pain. 

And in the word of Randymac run from em all. Make sure you have escape paths, nothing worse than needing to boogie and having nowhere to go.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

This is such a great website. I logged back in and saw so much great advice. Thanks so much for the help. I have always worried about limbs stuck together of two trees being an issue and people felling both at the same time, but I never really considered the vines. I can remember climbing a lot of vines when I was a kid. Thats about 30 miles from the logging site that I have yet to see. He said we have a few days on this site and then he will be moving everything 4 miles down the road to another site so there is no telling what I am getting into. 

This is a reputable company that pays every friday and I have heard they are good guys to work for. He said he doesn't expect me to be a rock star when I go out there. He said he has his fellers cut until they don't want to cut anymore and then they can go home. We have had an enormous amount of rain since early spring here and he is behind. He also said that they stayed small when everything went bad and he survived when some companies couldn't they have trucks, skidders and some chainsaws. None of the fancy equipment I see on that show Axe Men or what any of you guys may be running. 

He said accidents happen, but he will do everything in his power to make sure I don't do anything neglectful enough to cause harm on myself that could be avoided.

Every company around here is hiring right now. This guy isn't the biggest, doesn't have the shiniest equipment, but seems to teach people. He fired a feller that he was paying for 100+ trees everyday because he was like a crackhead running around cutting down trees. He splits everything off where nobody was in anyone's way but this guy was just such a danger to himself that he said it didn't matter how much money he was making him, that it just wasn't worth it.

I have money. I'm not rich, but I could go buy a skidder and a grapple truck tomorrow through financing. I am hoping this is the guy is what teaches me what I need to know to advance in this business, but I tell my kids to start at the bottom and learn and be humble. So now I find myself doing the same thing. 

Thanks again for all the advice. I may never see a grapevine where I am at or you guys may have saved my life.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 22, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> I am hoping this is the guy is what teaches me what I need to know to advance in this business, but I tell my kids to start at the bottom and learn and be humble. So now I find myself doing the same thing.



That says a lot about you. Excellent attitude.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

Im looking through a lot of threads on first aid right now. These are KY loggers. My concern is IF something happens. I don't think anyone wears chaps, hardhats, etc. These good ole boys out here seem to think they are outlaws. When I say this I am talking about 90% of the logging companies in my area. Man you guys have a lot of information on threads that I will probably be reading all day.


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 22, 2014)

YOU WEAR YOUR HARD HAT OR STAY OUT OF THE TIMBER! PERIOD!!
You need your chaps and earplugs too, but I know new guys feel like a baby if no one else is wearing them. Screw what the others think. I wear my hardhat, chaps and earplugs no matter what others think. They are MY legs, ears, noggin and life. Several years ago I had a small widowmaker about 2-2-1/2" and 4-5' long fall and hit me across the shoulders. Not a very big limb but it knocked me to my knees. I was looking down at the kerf and chip flow and had a helmet on. If I would have had my head up and a soft cap on could have killed me. And I had looked that tree over good. Have no idea where it was.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there anywhere to buy chaps n short notice considering I will be in the woods in 18 hours? I don't know what outlet to look for them. Thanks so much for addressing what I assumed with CAPS. I probably need that kick in the ass. I have to realize just because their limbs and are alive doesn't mean I couldn't die on day one.


----------



## Easttnlogger1 (Jun 22, 2014)

This is my first post on this forum, but seems like all the guys have given u good advice. As treeslayer said listen to the guys who have their time in the woods that you will be working with. 

I worked for a tree service for 2 years we cut right of way for the local electric company. That's where I learned the basics of how to cut and all of that good stuff. I've been logging for right at 2 years now and I'm no pro by no means. 

As for the pay scale your talking about, it will be a while before u can cut and trim 40 to 50 trees a day esp if ur in 28 to 30" oak. There's alot of trimming on some oak sometimes u get lucky and there ain't to much. I think u would be better off workin for a hourly rate for a while If he will agree to that. 

As for the chaps and hard hat, surely the guy your working for will have some stuff laying around u can use till u can get ur own. A hard hat is a must! Anytime your in the woods working u need one on. If he's got insurance I'm sure you will have to wear chaps and hard hat. 


Good luck!


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 22, 2014)

Take plenty of water and a full dinner bucket-you are about to experience true hunger and sound sleeping, oh and sore muscles!!


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

I am very concerned about the heat and already have water ready to go and some salt tablets. As far as hard work Nov- April I own a commercial Caviar fishing business and I pull 50 300 ft gill nets from the bottom of the river and they are full of trees, anchors boulders, etc., that I don't have a skidder or winch to help me pull to the surface. I am no stranger to hard work. The timing just sucks that I am starting on the hottest day we have had this year. I was told to drink 8 ounces of water every 15 minutes by an athlete that runs out west in 100 degree temps. 

If I don't pass out I will let you guys know how many trees I get cut on the first day. haha. If the hills aren't steep I think I will be okay. If it is straight up and down I will be screwed as far as fatigue goes in this heat. It is probably why he is needing help right now.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 22, 2014)

I get paid $25 an hour and I get a ride to the site every day in the work truck. My saws, my fuel, my oil, my tools , bla bla bla. So on a good day I get 200 a day. but, My commute is 5hrs a day in the truck, so 8's are less common. If you can get 40 down in a day and collect 200 a day steadily you are doing better than me on the income.

I don't post on here much but here's some things I can suggest out of what I've learned and don't take it as gospel.

- Don't be frustrated if you aren't putting 40 on the ground in a day to start with. especially if you have to make logs out of them and not just dump them. That's part of the learning process.
Be grateful that he has already told you it is not a pressure situation, that should take some pressure off.

- If i were you I would make sure and listen to everything the guy has to say, be teachable, which it sounds like you are, and do it HIS way as long as its safe. he is paying you to do it the way HE wants.
and there will be time to develop you own techniques and comfort after you have some experience under your belt

- Getting a tree on the ground is relatively easy but it will take a while for you to learn how to walk into a stand and determine which way you want to take them and how to lay them so they can come out of there for the skidder without making your life hell as well. Time in the trenches, and, like northman said make a plan with whoever is running the skidder, or the show, at that time and pay attention to WHY they are saying the things they are saying.

- Be prepared to make many mistakes and don't get down on yourself, just make sure they are not safety mistakes. ask many questions and don't be afraid to communicate, the guy knows you are green.

- bring your other saw along with you even though its not as gutsy, you may make some learning mistakes with your main saw and unless they have one you can borrow, you will make no money and be out a day of production if you damage your saw or it breaks down and you don't know how to fix it yet. something is better than nothing.

- learn the difference between fear and wisdom, fear can kill you but wisdom can keep you safe

congratulations on the job opportunity I wish you the best.

another thing I'm sure you have taken care of, but it sounds like you are going to become a independent contractor? make sure you have all your ducks in a row with what your state requires and make sure you have enough insurance (on your life as well) we are going through a deal here right now with some guys that do some trucking for us that also log their own job that skirted this issue. one of them got hurt while being paid under the table and had to go to the ER, well lets just say he didnt have insurance and work comp got involved and now bad news
and... make sure you know what you can write off if you dont already


----------



## Easttnlogger1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Btw what part of ky are u from? I live about 30 mins from the state line I'm familiar with some places in south east ky.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

Im in western KY between Paducah and Henderson. My grandpa lives up in Carter County. We have hills here, not mountains like you do. Thank God.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 22, 2014)

some of us are really small outfits..........small has advantages.
ppe is great and all but have your brain turned on in the woods.........no accident is better than a lesser one becuase you had chaps on.
don't even get in a hurry, if you consentrate on doing things right every time, things will happen smooth and that makes good production.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 22, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> I am very concerned about the heat and already have water ready to go and some salt tablets. As far as hard work Nov- April I own a commercial Caviar fishing business and I pull 50 300 ft gill nets from the bottom of the river and they are full of trees, anchors boulders, etc., that I don't have a skidder or winch to help me pull to the surface. I am no stranger to hard work. The timing just sucks that I am starting on the hottest day we have had this year. I was told to drink 8 ounces of water every 15 minutes by an athlete that runs out west in 100 degree temps.
> 
> If I don't pass out I will let you guys know how many trees I get cut on the first day. haha. If the hills aren't steep I think I will be okay. If it is straight up and down I will be screwed as far as fatigue goes in this heat. It is probably why he is needing help right now.



Don't take salt tablets. Drink one 32 oz Gatorade and a gallon of water. Unless you eat a no salt diet you don't need extra salt. Too much can make it harder to cope with the heat. I've spent 2 summers in the desert. 

Get you a hard hat and ear plugs. Corks would be a plus also.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't wait until you're thirsty....if you wait until you're thirsty you're already starting to dehydrate.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm always thirsty. I sweat more than anyone I have ever seen. I will be drinking a lot. I have already started increasing fluids today even though I have been inside in the AC except for changing bar and chain and loading up everything I need.


----------



## Easttnlogger1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I 


matthew sparks said:


> Im in western KY between Paducah and Henderson. My grandpa lives up in Carter County. We have hills here, not mountains like you do. Thank God.[/QUOTE
> Yeah we have some pretty steep ground here, I just got off a job that was rough as hell. The boundary were cuttin now lays good for around here though thank god. I sold a coon hound to a guy in Henderson Kentucky in January but I've never been out that way


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

Where is a good article for the best chainsaw for cutting through trees of large size. I will be upgrading my saws to the biggest beast i can handle as soon as I know this is what I will be doing with my life as a career and I am sure I can find a thread on here where the battle of husky vs stihl and which model is best. 

Once I cut my teeth I want to have a saw that will cut faster than what I have. In the beginning my saws will be all I need in my hands. In a few months I will want the best since I am getting paid off of production.


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 22, 2014)

Matthew, relax. Get to bed and get some sleep, you got plenty of time to buy saws. Remember, pay attention, be careful and remember to enjoy your first day, Logger.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 22, 2014)

I know...... Thanks. I just read a thread on guys pissing back and fourth between saws right after i posted that and it was more humorous than helpful but like you said I have plenty of time to deal with that later


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jun 22, 2014)

One other tiny tid bit, fatigue can cause some nasty injuries. Not only by misjudgment of trees but regular saw safety too. Just work safe and smart and have a good time if there's such a thing lol. Good luck.


----------



## Easttnlogger1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Your 441 will get the job done i wouldn worry about buying a saw right now.. When u do decide to upgrade I like the 660 its not as bulky as a 395 the weight is close to the same the 395 weighs about a pound more I think. It feels heavier to me but its just a little bigger. 

Although I've never ran a good 395 in the woods most of them have been wore out. I sawed up a load of logs with a new one one day ill have to say I think the 395 has a little more pep than a 660 ( both In stock form) but Carb adjustments and a muffler mod really will wake up the 660.. 

Saw choice is a preference thing to me there all good equipment, you just have to try different ones I guess


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 22, 2014)

morning... 

anyway, hold off on buying a saw until you have made enough to bother with it, they taint cheap ya know... (stihl 461! or 660 die husky scum...)

Same thing goes for the calks, while they are a game changer when it comes to walking logs and general forestry work, they also are not cheap. (although I believe that viking still makes a rubber type calked boot there a bit warmish in the summer, I sold mine)

Get a hard hat, if one isn't provided go buy one. Not two weeks ago I about got nocked the **** out by a limb, hat saved my life probably, as it was I had a sore neck and a headache for a couple of days. Jack knobs not wearing them in the woods are just waiting for their number to be called.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 22, 2014)

And lest I forget, hacks men are a bunch of jokers, and all that fancy new equipment is nice and all, however they are logging different ground, we could school ya on steep out here. Nothing wrong at all with old ugly equipment as long as it runs good... newest piece of Iron I have is probably the crummy and its a 1990... unless the new welder counts (90's vintage?) everything else is older than I am.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jun 23, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> ...Once I cut my teeth I want to have a saw that will cut faster than what I have. In the beginning my saws will be all I need in my hands. In a few months I will want the best since I am getting paid off of production.


FWIW, the boss of a logging crew I worked for last winter put away his 660 after the first day and used a 441 as his landing & felling saw for the rest of the job - same size Oak as you'll be seeing.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 23, 2014)

Well my day was cut short due to a storm. Didn't do as well as I wanted but there were a lot of hills. I got 19 cut down and topped before rain hit. will update more after i shower. thanks guys


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm curious to hear what size, on average, you're felling... I bet my 372 would be just fine out there and was actually day dreaming about the same last time I drove through KY, (from KS to VA)... Pretty country out there!


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 23, 2014)

The trees were all white oak, red oak, and poplar. On a few when digging through I would have my blade go all the way through but most i would say were 21-27 inches on the cut and 23-30 inches on lowest areas we couldn't cut because of rocks. He does nothing but bore cut with 20" bars. He actually used a 461 and a 372. He said the 390 husky was his favorite saw . 

I was the only one there with a hard hat or chaps on. They didn't make fun of me. They just said it was too hot and they weren't gonna wear that $%^&.


----------



## lfnh (Jun 23, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> The trees were all white oak, red oak, and poplar. On a few when digging through I would have my blade go all the way through but most i would say were 21-27 inches on the cut and 23-30 inches on lowest areas we couldn't cut because of rocks. He does nothing but bore cut with 20" bars. He actually used a 461 and a 372. He said the 390 husky was his favorite saw .
> 
> I was the only one there with a hard hat or chaps on. They didn't make fun of me. They just said it was too hot and they weren't gonna wear that $%^&.


 
bar


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 23, 2014)

lfnh said:


> bar


LOL, i was gonna let some one else do that if it killed me..........thanks


----------



## lfnh (Jun 23, 2014)

yup, gotta draw the line.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 23, 2014)

Well another embarrassing note. As I was cutting with my BAR and chain. I puked. I lost pretty much everything I had drank today. Thank God it started storming majorly the second I did it and didn't have to go tell them. No more powerade. Puking up purple was a mistake. I will be puking up water only from now on instead of being a purple fountain. SO I may be a little off in the head right now. 

I guess I over hydrated. It was after a gallon of liquids 5 hours after I started. I did cut the last 10 trees in the amount of time that it took me to cut the first three. 

Also the owner said he can cut 80-90 a day but usually cuts about 40. He said he is safe and takes his time and he hopes I do the same. He said he has a guy he brings in only when he has to that cut 91 trees by 1pm one day last week. However, he said that he swamps the logs and you have to move everything in the forest to get them out and nobody can work around him because he is dangerous. 

The skidder operator kindof seems like a stoner. He said "put them where you want them and I will figure them out man". I almost laughed. He was so laid back for a logger.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 23, 2014)

In reality most loggers are fairly laid back, just more paranoid then the average american... So we can be a little hard to get to know.

I've learned to eat and drink what I crave, sometimes its gatorade, other times just plain water, eating can be large chunks of fried meat, or more of the carb variety... usually just large chunks of meat though...

I still hurl if I eat or drink to much and then try to bust ass though... so don't feel bad about it


----------



## Easttnlogger1 (Jun 23, 2014)

I hate puking worse than anything I think but I happens sometimes, drinking to much anything isn't good I usually put my little cooler on the dozer or skidder and carry a bottle of water in my back pocket when it gets hot,so I can drink when I feel the need not just when I get a chance... 

I see alot of people in my area cutting with a 20" bar.. I usually cut with a 24 sometimes a 28 the 20" bar don't save enough weight for the work they make u do in bigger stuff.. 

How many we're cuttin on the job u were on?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 23, 2014)

I could lose just under 3l (about 6 pints) in the first hr of a marathon if the weather was hot and humid, unless taking on fluids, back when was fit enough to do them. Yes, powerade had the same impact on me too. Way too strong. Experiment with watering it down, and other fluids and you'll settle on one that works best for you, that you can handle while working hard. Also, you'll become more and more used to taking on fluids while working hard, the more you keep trying. Worth weighing yourself at the start of the day, taking note of how much you drink and weighing yourself at the end of the day.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jun 23, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> ...I guess I over hydrated...


I'm thinking it's more like heat exhaustion got you. Powerade's too concentrated; drink cool water early & often & add a bit more salt to your regular food. Green grapes for snacks. Everyone's got a different tolerance level for eating & drinking while performing hard work in high heat. So take it slow; it will take a few weeks for your body to get used to this gig. I'm thinking that the storms coming through Kentucky in the next few days might be a good thing. Be safe.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 23, 2014)

i leave drinks like that alone till done falling for the day............many of them are full of sugar. you threw it up for a reason.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm definitely no Treeslayer but, cutting/loading Hedge on the trailer when it's 110f isn't for the weak, lazy or unfit. One thing you have to do, especially with Gatorade or Powerade, is to fight the urge to chug it down when you're hot, tired and thirsty. That is about the worst thing you can do. Sip it here and there, using water as the main re-hydrator and let it process slowly, otherwise, as you noted, the colored fountain sucks. Also, don't ever be afraid to stop for a minute or two and cool off, as heat stroke is not a laughing matter.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

Back in the sixties my brother took his basic training at Ft.Polk, LA. His DI busted his chops for calling his rifle a gun. He had to do 50 pushups while saying "I'm a dying cockroach" and kiss his rifle on each down-stroke. Now what do you pros require when one calls his bar a blade? How about when one says his blade is getting dull (speaking of course about his chain)? Or is all this blade talk just a southern thing? Ron


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd ditch the gatoraid. Water should do the trick. Drink water when you get home too....keep a big glass of it to sip on. It takes a while to acclimate. Here, once you get used to a heat spell, the weather changes back to cool drizzle. 

Don't push too hard. Any physical job in the woods requires a steady pace. Slow down and pace yourself. You might even up the production by slowing down.

Oh, and a chaser who'd come back after a long shutdown was cramping up. Somebody had some pickle juice for that, and I guess it worked. Yuckers!


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 24, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Back in the sixties my brother took his basic training at Ft.Polk, LA. His DI busted his chops for calling his rifle a gun. He had to do 50 pushups while saying "I'm a dying cockroach" and kiss his rifle on each down-stroke. Now what do you pros require when one calls his bar a blade? How about when one says his blade is getting dull (speaking of course about his chain)? Or is all this blade talk just a southern thing? Ron



A person is CALLED a logger as soon as he/she starts earning money in the logging industry. One BECOMES a Logger over time with experience. He's okay, he'll learn.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jun 25, 2014)

What northman and 1270 said.

WATER: If you feel thirsty it's too late. Start drinking (water) as soon as you start your saw in the morning.

Slow and steady. You'll do fine! Keep us posted.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 25, 2014)

Drink water and eat pickles, boiled eggs, grapes and meat. A little bag of baking soda is good to keep around in case you start feeling ill. Half a teaspoon in some water will settle your stomach and produce several satisfying burps!
Stay safe!


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys. Logging saved my life. I was really hot but the Gatorade didn't make me throw up. About an hour after my last update and saying "blade" instead of "bar" my entire body took a turn for the worse. 
I have had teeth issues for years. If I have a toothache I get it pulled. Then carry on with life. I had been having some tooth pain. On a scale of 1-10 it was a 3. NOTHING MAJOR!

Apparently the 95 degree steep hill climb cause me to bring that infection to the surface. I was in the ER Monday night. I was near Sepsis and had Bacterium and a lot of other big words I know nothing about. 

Long story short I had 18 teeth pulled( all my front teeth, what I had left) and am being fit with instant dentures Friday. If I hadn't pushed my body to the max I would have never known. So in essence logging saved my life. If I had became Septic I think 37 percent of people die. I don't know. Doctors spouted all kinds of things off to me about how close so many things were to happen. 

I apologized to the logger and let him know him and his company were not at fault and I thanked him for hiring me and told him I had many douchebag employees in my fishing business with excuses and quit on me and that was NOT the case. He understood and I have a job waiting for me the second I heal. 

He is a really good guy. 

Thanks all for your support over the last several days in preparing me. I expect to be back next week, but I will make sure I am ready first. The percoset makes me feel like logging tonight but I am sure I would just kill myself out there logging on drugs. HAHA


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 25, 2014)

Good times!

Heal up them trees are growing fast.


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice hot cuppa black billy tea and a couplla bully beef sangars when I was workin hard like you blokes don't eat much through the day now no breakfast no lunch go all day , run outta stesn twards the endI have a big tea evening meal that's why um old n fat ;o(( yeah hah\So you be careful out there youngster , work well work smart mind how you go , look after ya gear, n you.ll be oright good luck :O))


----------



## SliverPicker (Jun 26, 2014)

Try your Gatorade diluted. 1/3 GA and 2/3 water. Its an awesome mixture. I can't drink it straight to same my life. Its horrible stuff until you water it down.

Congrats on Day 1! Get betterer soonerer!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 26, 2014)

yep, i get the powdered and mix it week.
i got bad teef to so i can relate............my dentist will yank um if not too bad infected. lemme know how ya like the dentures.


----------



## 4x4American (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy cow! If I were you, I'd just go in without yer teeth in, proberly make ya fit in with the crew


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2014)

Typically I eat a decent breakfast when I'm cutting. Couple of eggs, sausage, bread or biscuit. Maybe a couple of donuts after that. You need fuel to get a good day of cutting in. The only time I stop in the first four hours of cutting is to fuel up the saw. After that I eat a few granola or candy bars. Something fast to fill me up and give me a little boost for the last couple of hours. (I don't cut more than 6 hours at a time normally). When I get out of the woods I throw down some lunch while I'm getting changed to hop in the skidder. We haven't gotten the jungle heat of summer up here yet. Usually we will get 95 and 95% humidity. I'm still only packing out 1 gallon of water. When it gets that hot I will pack out two gallons and I will have a third in the truck/skidder. When I get home I'm pretty much drinking water all the time.

Time savers- I'm sure as you get into it more you will find ways to be more efficient. Keeping wedges and an ax on your person at all times will keep you from looking for em. Have a tool pack that you carry along with your jugs with extra e-clips, sprocket rims, washers, starter cord, electrical tape, spark plug, hex or torx wrenches (depending on your saw). PACK CHAINS! DO NOT SHARPEN IN THE WOODS!


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks again for all the great advice. I didn't eat due to tooth pain the entire day, including before we started. Just the powerade. Probably a big mistake. 

As far as the dentures I have a very hot wife that is so vein that I will be wearing the teeth. They suck but don't fit too bad so far. Don't go with the cheapest dentist for relines. About all the dentures are made in a lab the same way but if a good dentist doesn't do the reline then they may be crooked. MIne are being relined today and i was told that i won't have as much pain but until I am healed being in the woods is A bad idea or I may be puking out teeth. Im ready to get back there. If anyone has a trade they want to make on a new 391 stihl under warranty for a 372 or 390 husky please let me know your offer. I want my 441 and a husky as well to work with in the woods.

IM excited to go back.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 27, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> Hey guys. Logging saved my life. I was really hot but the Gatorade didn't make me throw up. About an hour after my last update and saying "blade" instead of "bar" my entire body took a turn for the worse.
> I have had teeth issues for years. If I have a toothache I get it pulled. Then carry on with life. I had been having some tooth pain. On a scale of 1-10 it was a 3. NOTHING MAJOR!
> 
> Apparently the 95 degree steep hill climb cause me to bring that infection to the surface. I was in the ER Monday night. I was near Sepsis and had Bacterium and a lot of other big words I know nothing about.
> ...



At least it sounds like you have a god employer... I wish you wouldn't have had to lose your teeth in the process, but it's better than your life. Hopefully you recover quickly and find that you really have a love for the woods. If I was on the coast, or in an area where there was logging, I would probably be doing it as I love being in the woods, running saws and having something to show for my efforts at the end of the day. God bless and here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 27, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 27, 2014)

A logger in Kentucky with no teeth whoda thunk it? Lol just kidding man.....i hope you heal fast and stuff.


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 28, 2014)

I traded my new 391 for a 460 with a new rebuild and cylinder today. I plan to be cutting by Wednesday. The job won't be going anywhere. Nobody else around here wants to dig in and do hard work.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 28, 2014)

Gologit said:


>



Lemme have some of that Bob.opcorn:


----------



## matthew sparks (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to go back to work tomorrow, but I am not healed. You guys think I will get sick in the heat if not healed up completely?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jun 28, 2014)

Quite possibly. That and I wouldn't waste the Boss' time if you're not at or damn near 100%... You're ntot doing him or the rest of the crew any good and may actually be a liability to yourself and others... FWIW


----------



## pro94lt (Jun 28, 2014)

You need to rest...


----------



## Red Elm (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree totally. Rest and heal, you will be stronger sooner with rest.


----------



## Red Amor (Jun 28, 2014)

Matt Im glad you found a good fella to work for , do the right thing and heal well before you go back to work , you know it tuff work and you need to be right to do it well and safely , Im also glad you were lucky enough to get the medical help you needed and will soon mend , good luck for the future Im sure you will be an asset to the boss n the crew , mind how ya go mate yeah ;o))


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 8, 2014)

Matthew, you are getting some extremely good advice from some seriously skilled and experienced folks. The fact that you recognize that and are taking it to heart speaks volumes about you and your chances for success


----------



## matthew sparks (Jul 9, 2014)

I am back logging. Sorry I haven't been responding much I am dead tired after climbing up and down bluffs all day. Thanks so much to everyone and all you have done.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 10, 2014)

good deal, 

its hard work but it sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 10, 2014)

Gdaty Matty , Mate Um real happy for you olson , enjoy your wor and the education BE VERY CAREFUL , mind how ya go son yeah ;o))


----------



## wyk (Jul 15, 2014)

matthew sparks said:


> Now to my question...........I am not that worried about what I am getting paid but he pays per tree, not board ft. I had never heard of this. This is all hardwoods and will be 18" to 28" from what I understand. He said most of his cutters do at least 40 trees a day and he pays $5.00 a tree. So after I settle in I should make at least $200.00 a day. Does this sound correct? I have a 391 and 441 stihl.
> 
> I just know this is the place to ask the questions and God knows I will have many more as I am learning. I cut down several hundred softwoods alone and clueless last year and survived but this is the first time I have entered the commercial side of it.
> 
> ...



Logging in Ireland and England, I am paid by the day. We are given parcels or areas to clear. The wood in England varied greatly, in Ireland it is mainly Spruce, random conifers, and ash. Size varies wildly, as well. It makes things interesting. As far as pay goes, I rarely make more than the equivalent of $100 USD per day. However, most of my equipment is taken care of, as well as fuel, and we get 3 breaks per day by law. Still, I bring my own equipment, aside from fuel. We also must have forestry certs in order to be insured and employable. And safety gear is not optional. Chaps aren't allowed mostly. Most outfits require full trousers with front and back protection. I am currently poking about trying to find a way to work on the continent.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 16, 2014)

You ever get back to PNW Wes I'll buy ya beer!


----------

